# Strawberry Popcorn Coating



## Popilicious (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone.

My first post, and I hope someone can help me out here.

I am attempting to produce a new popcorn product to Thailand in the form of a bagged popcorn snack.

The flavor will be strawberries and cream.

I wanted to ask the community what would be the best method for making a thin crispy strawberry flavoured coating that we can coat the popcorn in.

We have all the industrial equipment (huge mixing drums) etc... I have tried a few recipes but none seem to coat very well. It seems to clump up too much or the strawberry flavoring burns in the heated sugar syrup, as it obviously can't handle the 300 degree temperature.

The composition we thought of was sugar syrup coating in coating drum, then once coating has cooled slightly and tacky to sprinkle on the powdered strawberry flavoring. Allow to tumble in the coating drum for a further amount of time, then sprinkle on a non-dairy creamer powder.

However, when we add the strawberry powder it just dries out the sugar coated surface and not enough powder sticks to give it enough flavor, and we are stuck for having a glue to hold the creamer.

So we are stuck really, we can't put the flavor into the sugar coating because of a burnt flavor and we can't add it dry because it drys the surface out. too quickly.

Would appreciate any help, if someone could relate a decent method, we will certainly give it a go.

Ideally, we want the popcorn the have a crispy coating as opposed to a soft caramel type. We were hoping that both the strawberry and creamer powders would amalgamate into the sugar coating, but this isn't happening.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 13, 2013)

sounds like a job for cornstarch, mixed with strawberry powder.


----------



## Popilicious (Nov 13, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> sounds like a job for cornstarch, mixed with strawberry powder.



Thanks for that.

I have toyed with the idea of mixing a combination of the strawberry flavoring with icing sugar and just cold coating it, then sprinkling the creamer powder onto it sticks to the strawberry icing before it sets.

Thailand is a very hot country, and am wondering if the icing mix will still hold crispness?


----------

